# Nirvana beans



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 7, 2007)

I've seen alot of people saying that these beans don't have a good germ rate. You guys must be doing something wrong! All i've ordered is Nirvana(except for hashberry) and every single seed popped. For all having problems with the germ rate this is what I do at %100 germ rate- You'll need 2 paper plates(styrofoam), paper towels, a towel and a heat pad. Put the paper towel inside one of the plates(I usually take three sheets and fold them until they are the size of half a sheet), pour a lil water on the paper towel and put your beans on it. Fold the paper towel over the top of the beans. Pour water on top of this until it has enough so when you put the plate at an angle a lil water runs off. Place the other paper plate on top of the one with the beans, wrap that in a towel and put that on the heatpad. In 24 hours most should pop. Just remember, 9 times out of ten it's the growers fault and not the breeder that your plants die or don't germ!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 7, 2007)

*I here ya on that BBP. We also have had 100% germ rate. Like ya said they must be doing something wrong. If i'm not mistaken even Stoney Bud has had 100% germ rate. Nirvana genetics might not be the best on the net but they don't cost know $150 freaking dollars either.   People who charge that much should be brought out behind the would shed. :rofl: I have only one thing to say to all those companys who sell beans for that much :bugger: . THANK YOU*


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2007)

> If i'm not mistaken "even" Stoney Bud has had 100% germ rate.


...


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 7, 2007)

Out of 6 ten packs I have had 100%.  One mixed bag of ten (5 strains) only 2 popped...same strain, but they were black and small.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 7, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *If i'm not mistaken even Stoney Bud has had 100% germ rate.*


Whatchu tryin to say mane?

Hhahahahaahaha, yep, I do have great luck with Nirvana. Every seed I've gotten from them has been female. Not a single male yet.

That's pretty good out of 80 seeds so far.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 8, 2007)

Heres Nirvanas personal instructions-http://www.nirvana-shop.com/info_growing_guide.php#8


----------



## kasgrow (Mar 24, 2007)

I have had 100% germ with nirvana seeds. They all looked strong and healthy.


----------



## g-13 (Mar 24, 2007)

i put them in wet paper towels inside of a ziplock on the heat pad and all 20 popped in 3 days.


----------



## stan (Apr 20, 2007)

all of one stain popped but 0 of the others....always had 100% before


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 20, 2007)

nirvana is a great company with great seeds at affordable prices


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 21, 2007)

Nirvana for me = 80 Seeds = 80 seedlings = 80 Females

Pretty good record.


----------



## HerbiJesus (Apr 21, 2007)

i orderd from nirvana, got them in 4 days
i got big bud and white rhino, iv'e got 2 germing now, i'll let you know how it goes. 
EDIT: they both sprouted in 18 hours. 2/2
cup of water method.


----------



## flipmode (Apr 21, 2007)

well said b grunt i rather but 6 packs of nivana 80 then get a 5 female pack of hawiann snow thats where i made my mistake good for cloning but i flowered and came out with 2 female not that much diffrent than nivana better but not a extreme diffrence i have to wait for hawian to finish.





			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I here ya on that BBP. We also have had 100% germ rate. Like ya said they must be doing something wrong. If i'm not mistaken even Stoney Bud has had 100% germ rate. Nirvana genetics might not be the best on the net but they don't cost know $150 freaking dollars either.  People who charge that much should be brought out behind the would shed. :rofl: I have only one thing to say to all those companys who sell beans for that much :bugger: . THANK YOU*


----------

